# NO FLAG???



## Laela (Jan 27, 2003)

Webmaster,

I'm updating my profile and when I added my country of origin, Dominica, I discovered there's no flag image... How do I add a jpg, or can I???


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Laela,

I hope all is ok now. I uploaded the flag of Dominica.

I was bound to miss some of them. Sorry about that  /images/graemlins/blush.gif

Have fun


----------



## Laela (Jan 31, 2003)

Quite all right.. thanks!!!
--Happy LHCF member


----------

